# Solved: Mouse Won't Select Text in Outlook 2007



## daigoro1715 (Jul 1, 2008)

This problem just started although I've been running Office 2007 for about six months. I thought it might have inadvertently unchecked something, but I have had no luck finding the problem. Whenever I want to select text with the mouse (left button, slide the mouse) it won't highlight the text. The only way I can highlight a word is to double click on it or click on the beginning of a text string then hold down the shift key while I click on the end of the text string.

I do not have this problem with Word 2007. I am operating with Vista Ultimate. I could really use some suggestions here... I am very frustrated with this new turn of events.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Have you tried it with a different mouse?
Have you run diagnostics from the Microsoft Outlook menu?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Also try unplugging and replugging the mouse and keyboard. Sometimes a key on the keyboard might get stuck and give you issues. I know it is only one application, but it does not hurt to give it a whirl.


----------



## daigoro1715 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've run Diagnostics; everything okay.
I've tried a different mouse (although I doubted that was the problem because I can highlight in other Office programs).
My mouse is wireless and I am operating off of a laptop.



Does anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you try the keyboard like I specified as well?


----------



## daigoro1715 (Jul 1, 2008)

That might be a little difficult since it's a laptop...


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

try changing the macro option to allow all macros...


----------



## daigoro1715 (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, I'm a dummy.  Can you please explain how I do that?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

In Outlook, go to Tools, Macro (it may not be visible unless you click on the down arrows), Security. Choose Low (assuming you have antivirus to scan emails)


----------



## daigoro1715 (Jul 1, 2008)

It is on low... still no mouse highlighting.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have mostly heard about this problem in Word, not Outlook...rather at a loss myself, then.


----------



## daigoro1715 (Jul 1, 2008)

Problem fixed... I reinstalled Outlook.....  Arghhhh! I get so frustrated with Microsoft programs... :down:


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

sigh...well, glad you got it fixed!


----------



## daigoro1715 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help! :up:


----------



## Boneman (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I had this problem on a laptop, then it happened on my main PC a few days ago (Vista Home Premium, Office 2007). Google led me to several forums, including this one, but no joy.

However - I think I've just solved it! I deleted the registry entry:-

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Data

then re-started Office\Outlook, and all was well. The full instructions are at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940791.

I know it refers to Word, but as the problem seemed to start after an auto-update, and as Outlook uses Word as an email editor, I followed a hunch, and it seems to have worked for me.

I have just registered on this forum to pass on the info, so I don't have much of a profile (I've only lurked before), but I hope this is of some help.


----------



## daigoro1715 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks... I've had to do that several times with Word when it "locks up"... You are way smarter than I to think of that.... :up:


----------

